
Ask HN: Goods ways of getting feedback on a side-project? - chvid
What are good ways of getting feedback on a side-project? (Alternatives to Show HN or maybe some other way than posting on a community website.)
======
brudgers
It depends on what kind of feedback, e.g. code review versus users.

If it's users, actual users are the best source. Finding and retaining actual
users is often likely to be harder than writing code that we imagine other
people will want to use.

Good luck.

